# Banner Peruano



## BHK25 (Jan 25, 2005)

Ya vieron el Banner Chileno? Quedo super. Porque no hacemos uno de Lima?
Que dicen? nunca he visto uno del Peru. y una muy buena foto atrae mucha gente. Hay me comentan.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Ya se han hecho varios de Lima y Arequipa


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

No me gusta el banner chileno, se ve simplemente un skyline comun y corriente como lo tiene cualquier ciudad..


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

A mí tampoco me gusta mucho. Le falta creatividad. Lo que lo salva es la belleza de la cordillera. Hubieran podido hacer algo mejor, pues Santiago tiene bonitos edificios.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Tengan paciencia, seguro que para el proximo sera mas bonito.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

A cual te refieres al banner chileno o al peruano?


----------



## BHK25 (Jan 25, 2005)

No he visto ninguno hasta ahora. Ojala y lo pongan de nuevo.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Entra al thread "Banners Peruanos made by Eden & Jheef" que esta mas abajo..


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

de hecho, ya antes se publicaron banner de Lima y tambien de Trujillo, son esos que estan en ese thread de banner hechos por jheef


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

Si, lo que pasa es que hay varios foristas nuevos que nunca han visto un banner peruano general de todos los foros. Por cierto que eso fue hace tiempo, es hora de poner los nuevos banners de Eden.


----------



## OscarSCL (Sep 23, 2004)

El Bajopontino said:


> No me gusta el banner chileno, se ve simplemente un skyline comun y corriente como lo tiene cualquier ciudad..


Siempre la critica gratuita, los únicos q viven tirando palos.. aburrete hombre, sacate esa obsesión q tienes.


----------



## antofasky (Dec 20, 2004)

pero oscar ami tmpoco me gusto mucho ..esque la verdad quizas el tamaño de la foto hace que el skyline se vea mas pobre ..pero con las nuevas torres que se estan construyendo eso va a quedar la zorra!! es cosa de esperar ..y peruanos haganse un banner bakan de Lima tmbn po!!


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

OscarSCL said:


> Siempre la critica gratuita, los únicos q viven tirando palos.. aburrete hombre, sacate esa obsesión q tienes.


pero Oscar, cada uno es libre de expresar lo que le parece, no necesariamente nos tiene que gustar ese banner de santiago, que por cierto he visto mejores. 

Hasta Antosfaskids lo reconoce :jk:


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

antofasky said:


> pero oscar ami tmpoco me gusto mucho ..esque la verdad quizas el tamaño de la foto hace que el skyline se vea mas pobre ..pero con las nuevas torres que se estan construyendo eso va a quedar la zorra!! es cosa de esperar ..y peruanos haganse un banner bakan de Lima tmbn po!!


La palabra ponderada y circunspecta de Antofasky poniendo, como siempre, la cuota de madurez y diplomacia que se requiere en las tormentosas relaciones chileno-peruanas.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

OscarSCL said:


> Siempre la critica gratuita, los únicos q viven tirando palos.. aburrete hombre, sacate esa obsesión q tienes.


Oe, tan solo he dado mi humilde opinion, ese banner bien pudo ser peruano o colombiano, tambien he criticado el que se hizo de arequipa.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

OscarSCL said:


> Siempre la critica gratuita, los únicos q viven tirando palos.. aburrete hombre, sacate esa obsesión q tienes.


pense que postearias algo mas productivo que hacer caso a una opinion que no tiene nada de malo.....


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

umm ya vi el Banner de chile me gusto esas montañas... que se ven..... oe ya se havia creado otro theard de los Banners px... aca esta Banners Peruanos supongo que unos ya lo habran visto pero pa los que no saben aca sale los banners de Lima miraflores arequipa y Trujillo :bash:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

OscarSCL said:


> Siempre la critica gratuita, los únicos q viven tirando palos.. aburrete hombre, sacate esa obsesión q tienes.


Como siempre haciendo problemas por nada...Si quieres tu tambien aburrete y no entres a nuestro foro:sleepy:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

skyperu34 said:


> pense que postearias algo mas productivo que hacer caso a una opinion que no tiene nada de malo.....


A mi tampoco me gusta, el color no lo ayuda, deberian resaltar las montañas cubiertas de nieve...usando mas color.


----------



## antofasky (Dec 20, 2004)

concuerdo con ustedes ..quedo malito ajajja ¬¬!


----------



## OscarSCL (Sep 23, 2004)

entonces cambien el titulo del thread y pongan " Critiquemos el banner chileno" ahí si q estarian en contexto las opiniones, pero yo leo clarito q dice "Banner Peruano".. entonces mejor dediquense a buscar uno para q lo suban


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Este...y desde cuando nos vienes a decir a nosotros que hacer? Eso requiere autoridad.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

OscarSCL said:


> entonces cambien el titulo del thread y pongan " Critiquemos el banner chileno" ahí si q estarian en contexto las opiniones, pero yo leo clarito q dice "Banner Peruano".. entonces mejor dediquense a buscar uno para q lo suban



oscar, estás peor que antofasky en sus crisis, mejor no hagas esos comentarios que lo único que traen son problemas


----------



## OscarSCL (Sep 23, 2004)

J Block said:


> Este...y desde cuando nos vienes a decir a nosotros que hacer? Eso requiere autoridad.


viejito, no seas penoso.. no te hablo a ti, anda a ver si llueve en la esquina.


Juan: bah, es una opinión.. además creo ser el único q ha opinado sobre lo q realmente debiera interesar en este thread, de un banner peruano.. o me equivoco?.. Jheef tiene uno o dos de este país, pidanselos. y se lo mandan a Jan.. es simple.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

OscarSCL said:


> viejito, no seas penoso.. no te hablo a ti, anda a ver si llueve en la esquina.
> 
> 
> Juan: bah, es una opinión.. además creo ser el único q ha opinado sobre lo q realmente debiera interesar en este thread, de un banner peruano.. o me equivoco?.. Jheef tiene uno o dos de este país, pidanselos. y se lo mandan a Jan.. es simple.


Este..porque mejor no te vas tu? Este es nuestro foro, te recuerdo. El unico que esta quedando mal aqui eres tu. Saludos!


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

OscarSCL said:


> entonces cambien el titulo del thread y pongan " Critiquemos el banner chileno" ahí si q estarian en contexto las opiniones, pero yo leo clarito q dice "Banner Peruano".. *entonces mejor dediquense a buscar uno para q lo suban*


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Nuestro artista Eden ya ha creado dos..uno de Arequipa y el otro de Miraflores...estan cheveres!


----------



## OscarSCL (Sep 23, 2004)

J Block said:


> Este..porque mejor no te vas tu? Este es nuestro foro, te recuerdo. El unico que esta quedando mal aqui eres tu. Saludos!


perdón? mira, mejor me callo porq a nadie le interesan estos temas aqui, pero el q hace tiempo q no hace más q quedar mal con todos, eres precisamente tú querido.. y bien lo sabes.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

OscarSCL said:


> viejito, no seas penoso.. no te hablo a ti, anda a ver si llueve en la esquina.
> 
> 
> Juan: bah, es una opinión.. además creo ser el único q ha opinado sobre lo q realmente debiera interesar en este thread, de un banner peruano.. o me equivoco?.. Jheef tiene uno o dos de este país, pidanselos. y se lo mandan a Jan.. es simple.



todo en este foro son opiniones


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

jblock y oscar, abstengase de los dimes y diretes........los estoy observando, sigan solo el tema, gracias !


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

osquitar, con todo cariño...mejor vete


----------



## OscarSCL (Sep 23, 2004)

Juan1912 said:


> osquitar, con todo cariño...mejor vete


irme porq? insulte a alguien? dije algo extremadamente escándaloso q hirio suceptibilidades? o algo por el estilo? 

lo mio fue simple, abrieron un thread para hablar de algo X y terminaron criticando otra cosa nada q ver.. ahora, si mis opiniones tanto les importan.. gracias!  no sabia q era tan importante..


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

OscarSCL said:


> irme porq? insulte a alguien? dije algo extremadamente escándaloso q hirio suceptibilidades? o algo por el estilo?
> 
> lo mio fue simple, abrieron un thread para hablar de algo X y terminaron criticando otra cosa nada q ver.. ahora, si mis opiniones tanto les importan.. gracias!  no sabia q era tan importante..



hombre estás con la paranoia de que siempre hablan mal de chile:
"Siempre la critica gratuita, los únicos q viven tirando palos.. aburrete hombre, sacate esa obsesión q tienes."

Fue solo un comentario del BANNER
ahora, si me permites, veré el video ese donde la japonesa se "agranda" los ojos...con permiso :cheers:


----------



## OscarSCL (Sep 23, 2004)

Juan1912 said:


> hombre estás con la paranoia de que siempre hablan mal de chile:
> "Siempre la critica gratuita, los únicos q viven tirando palos.. aburrete hombre, sacate esa obsesión q tienes."
> 
> Fue solo un comentario del BANNER
> ahora, si me permites, veré el video ese donde la japonesa se "agranda" los ojos...con permiso :cheers:


insisto.. fue mi opinión, q tiene fundamentos... Si no les agrada, bue.. mala suerte, no le puedo hacer nada.. dos opciones, la contrargumentas o la ignoras.. viste?.. es fácil y no tengo para q irme del foro.. 

video de japonesas agrandandose los ojos?.

¬¬


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Que asco JUAN!! Ese video me causo indigestion!!


----------



## esoal (Dec 30, 2004)

J Block said:


> Que asco JUAN!! Ese video me causo indigestion!!


cual video quiero ver


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Unas japonesas que se agrandan el ojo, asu mare, y cómo ah?


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

http://www.koji-honpo.co.jp/makeup/movie/eye_talk_300.html


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Esta gracioso el video, de veras se le veia mejor a la japonesa con el ojo mas abierto, jaja..


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

njpch said:


>


Esta locazo, ojala y lo pongan, aunque no se que tal se verá si le arriman la catedral por alli...


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Flavio said:


> CHICLAYO...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jajajaja las musas


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Si, las tan odiadas musas aparecen en ese banner, pero no se ven mal, jajaja. ahora si ponen toda la panoramica, alli es otra cosa.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Esta foto es bonita...la prefiero antes que las musas....evil musas.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Oye si excelente toma, aunque para el banner estaria un poco oscura, pero igual muy buena.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

si osea si quita la parte de las musas y pone esa foto de la plaza de armas y en ves de ese edificio blanco pone este el museo Sican










quedaria bacan incluso para que lo pongan en el Banner general osea los que renuevan diariamente


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Claro, porque ese edificio blanco se ve muy comun...


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

Chalaco said:


> Esta foto es bonita...la prefiero antes que las musas....evil musas.


Esta definitivamente estaria mejor en el banner que las musas huachafas.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Pobres musas, que las quiten y las destruyan de una vez...


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

ahh no seas pavo como van a destruir algo que costo tanto px


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Oe es una broma nomas pe, lo hice intencionalmente para ver como reaccionaban, en el fondo se que les gusta las musas.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

A mi no me gustan.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

osea si me gusta aunque no tenga sentido lesa obra pero mas me hubiera gustado una obra con sentidoregional como el museo de las tumbas reales o algo x el estilo


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Jajajaja, pobechitas, que culpa tienen, yo las he visto en persona, son bellas, jajaja


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

pa concha esas musas son tamalonas, nada que ver con las griegas


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Juan1912 said:


> pa concha esas musas son tamalonas, nada que ver con las griegas


 :rofl:


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

HAHAHAHA !!!


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

jajajajajajajajajajajajajaja!!!
Pobre musas, pero la verdad es que desentonan en el banner. Yo tambièn prefiero la foto de Chalaco ¡¡¡¡BUENA!!!!!


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Y ahora a esperar que Flavio haga(corrija) el banner de chiclayo.. bueno ha mejorado bastante a comparacion con el que hizo de arequipa.. el siguiente que supogo que le va salir mas chevere..


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

ESTE BANER ESTA RECONTRA PUTON ME GUSTO GRACIAS JEEF....
LO MEJOR QUE HE VISTO DE LIMA SO FAR HASTA EL MOMENTO...
HAS MAS ......


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

ESTE BANER ESTA RECONTRA PUTON ME GUSTO GRACIAS JEEF....
LO MEJOR QUE HE VISTO DE LIMA SO FAR HASTA EL MOMENTO...
HAS MAS ......


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

njpch said:


> Si de piura.. que lo hagan oe felife que otras cosas se podrian poner de piura... tu que eres de Piura propon lo mejor de Piura


njpch, En el banner de Piura pueden ir fotos de playas de mancora,tambien fotos de los edificios de la ciudad ah también voy a mandar una foto de la luna de paita que se ve bien paja.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Ya px los que sepan hacer banners haganse unos cuantos px


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

de berian hacer uno de huancayo tiene un edificio de 12 pisos quedaria chevere , tambien uno del cuzco de la parte historica , a....... tambien acomodenlo el de arequipa please ok .
felipe tiene razon uno de piura con sus playas seria mostro


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Pero de Huancayo, ya han hecho, habria que buscarlo...


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

yo creo que de iquitos con el hotel dorado el malecon tarapaca alguna casonas historica... o no ce es la imaginacion y el criterio de buen gusto de cada uno


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Mejor que hagan uno de ilave...


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Siempre dije que este banner era uno de mi favoritos










que bien que lo hayan publicado hasta salio con logo nuevo no?


----------

